# Send Your Photos To "Space"



## clmlbx (Jun 19, 2010)

NASA is inviting the public to send their portrait into space aboard one of the two remaining space shuttle flights. To participate, upload your picture to a NASA website:  

NASA Face in Space


Source:-  Here's your chance to get your face in space - Yahoo! India News


----------



## fuzzyboy (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice one! TFS. Let me try uploading a pic there.


----------



## maxmk (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for share.... Registered


----------



## metalfan (Jun 24, 2010)

great find yaar..CHeers


----------



## btrovato (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys,


I found another site that does the same thing but without the connection to the government.  I was reading some other posts on the web and found that people seem skeptic to the idea because they were hesitant to give a name and a photo which could make further connections within their database.

Anyway the site I found is called www.photostospace.com.


----------

